# Just in Time debugging pop up



## Kanic (Jun 10, 2010)

This morning after I turned on my laptop, I started getting this popup on my desktop about every 5 minutes or so. It's not affecting my PC in any way other than being a pain in the ass and screwing with AIM.

Here's a screenshot of what's coming up







I have looked through a lot of Google search results for the solution to this, but I just can't seem to locate a fitting one. Also, I'm on Windows Vista 32 bit

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

WinKey>R>msconfig
Disable mdm.exe in startup


----------



## Kanic (Jun 10, 2010)

I looked in the Startup tab of MSconfig. However, there was no MDM listed there. I did find it in the Services tab there. Gonna give that a shot. Thanks much though :3


----------



## Runefox (Jun 10, 2010)

Winkey+R->*services.msc*

Scroll to *Machine Debug Manager*. Double-click, set Startup type to *Disabled*, hit *Apply*, then *Stop*, then you're set.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

He basically just did that, no?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 10, 2010)

msconfig wouldn't list that under "Startup", though he did find it in the Services tab there; services.msc is just a better place to go to manage services.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

I know, I mean he found it regardless.


----------

